# Removed broken starter found something else broken-is this bad?



## timholio (May 10, 2014)

My starter had a heat soak issue so I ordered a modern hi torque one after it completely quit.

I removed the old starter and the 'metal gasket' (not sure what this part is called) between the engine block and transmission or bell housing has a piece torn where the starter goes - its the small piece where my fingers are in the attached photo.

Should I replace this entire piece? It seems like a large job.... I have a manual 4 speed trans, I'm not sure if the transmission oil resides in this part of the tranny where the starter engages the flywheel to start the engine. Has my trans fluid been leaking out here for years? Its a 66 GTO 389 w 4 speed.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, that part is a dust shield and I would recommend replacing it to keep water and road grime out of the clutch assembly.


----------



## timholio (May 10, 2014)

Thanks!
I will do that. I just ordered the old gm service manual.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

05GTO is right, just bought one, Ames has 'em in stock. Don't get their fasteners, too short, just use 1" long cap screws.


----------



## timholio (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, I was just hunting down this part now that I know what its called.
Will I be able to replace this without pulling the bellhousing or engine out? I haven't tried to pull the old one yet.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

yes it just drops down with the starter removed.


----------

